# GTG in Tyler, TX Sat 12-30-06



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm going to my home town of Tyler, TX this weekend and would like to meet up with y'all somewhere in Tyler. I plan to move back there this summer. If y'all are in, call me at 713-397-9161 and we can discuss where to meet.
Thanks,
Danny
arty:


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Hey Danny,

Sound good to me! it would be nice to talk with you again. Terry is a cool guy too. I'll give you a call Thursday or Friday I am getting a cam installed thursday so it may be then.arty:


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

alptbird said:


> Hey Danny,
> 
> Sound good to me! it would be nice to talk with you again. Terry is a cool guy too. I'll give you a call Thursday or Friday I am getting a cam installed thursday so it may be then.arty:


Great. How about noon at Loop and 69 S
Whataburger 117
137 W Southwest Loop 323
Tyler, TX 75701


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

What time? I could be up for a road trip...

Chris


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

12 pm


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

whataburger across from the mall? at noon? man not letting a man get any sleep huh? J/K I am cool with that. you bringing a fresh set of tires? last we spoke you ate threw them like candy?:cheers


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

alptbird said:


> whataburger across from the mall? at noon? man not letting a man get any sleep huh? J/K I am cool with that. you bringing a fresh set of tires? last we spoke you ate threw them like candy?:cheers


That's the place. Yeah, I'm on my 4th set of tires in 16 months. But I have cooled down on all the burnouts lately.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I finally made it through all the rain, and am here. good to go for tomorrow. I sorry for springing this on such short notice. If I had given more notice, maybe more people could have scheduled to show up. W'ell make the best of it though. Hopefully it is finished raining.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

I may be a touch late but i will be there!12:15 latest I hope bigdisplay and Rocketman make it.


----------



## bigdisplay (Oct 29, 2006)

arty:


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who came. I had a good time shooting the breeze with y'all. Members in attendance: QSGTO, CrackityTom, ALPTBIRD, BigDisplay442, Firefly9r68 and another guy in a Brazen Orange GTO who isn't on the forum yet. On the way home tonight I ran into Leah04GTO in her 04 IBM A4 from Virginia on 45 north of the Woodlands. We pulled over and shot the sh!t for a while. Leah and her boyfriend are new to the forum and haven't posted yet. Please give them a warm welcome to the GTO Forum.


----------

